
Austerity pushing women into sex work and criminalisation endangering them - hkmaxpro
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/sex-work-report-home-office-austerity-criminalisation-a9178146.html
======
Annatar
"A spokesperson for the Home Office said: “The government is committed to
tackling the harms linked to prostitution. This report provides a picture of
one of the most complex and rapidly changing issues in the country. It shows
that traditional perceptions of prostitution are out-dated and cannot be used
to understand the issue.”"

But of course it doesn't say that the government will do something about it,
nor does it provide concrete measures which will be undertaken to improve the
situation.

